# Herts & Essex Fertility Center



## Planetloon (Jun 19, 2013)

Has anyone used the Herts & Essex Fertility Center? I had my AMH test and Antral Follicle Scan done there. It was fine, except there seemed to be some confusion as to whether is was having the basic scan or HyCoSy - I hadn't mentioned HyCoSy at all when I booked and they seem to have missed half my surname off. I was told I would receive a written report, but instead got a copy of a letter that I think has gone to my GP, although it doesn't say that. It contains several inaccuracies including my name and age. It also reveals very personal information and some assumptions about what treatment they think I might decide to have. I was extremely shocked by this as I haven't made any decisions, I just wanted to see if I had time left or needed to act on having a kid now. They said I was going to have fertility treatment, despite telling me not to mention fertility to my doctor as it would prevent me from having a possible fibroid/polyp removed on the NHS. I'm going to make a complaint but wanted to know if anyone else had had any experience with this clinic, either good or bad.


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi

Sorry you've had a bad experience xx I have no experience of that clinic but I would suggest that if things aren't right at this initial consultation point you should consider finding a new clinic - as it sounds like ur confidence in them has gone. 

That's bad of them writing to gp at this point (mine only did after I had started the process and given consent) and to get basics of name and dob wrong is poor and unprofessional xxx

Hope it doesn't put u off ur treatments xx


----------



## Planetloon (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Bluestone.  I have spoken to them now and they have apologised profusely for the errors and assured me the letter hasn't been sent to my GP or anywhere else. They are going to send me a full report too, so I'm much happier and more confident in them now, but you're right, those were very basic errors.  I'm not set on any clinic yet.  I only picked them for the fertility tests because they were the cheapest and fairly local.

x


----------

